# R32 GTR Series 1 Speedo Cluster



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone got a cheap/broken Series 1 cluster for sale?


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Have you seen these, spotted on eBay👍









BNR32 Clocks Speedometer R32 GTR Genuine | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BNR32 Clocks Speedometer R32 GTR Genuine at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah but tbh I was hoping to spend less than £200 on something I’m just gonna hack up


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Make an offer😊

Nothing to do with me btw👍


----------



## Jamesonrayley (May 29, 2021)

Hey


----------

